#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Οικονομικό αποστασιόμετρο

## maximos75

Μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου προτείνει ένα οικονομικό και σχετικά καλό αποστασιόμετρο για τυπικές μετρήσεις σε χώρους διαμερισμάτων κτλ διότι έχω παραμείνει ακόμα στην εποχή της μετροταινίας  όταν κάνω έστω και μικρές αποτυπώσεις  ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

*DISTO D2 της Leica*.

Απλό στη χρήση, ελαφρύ, συμπαγές, ανθεκτικό σε πτώσεις και με μεγάλη διάρκεια μπαταριών (2xΑΑΑ).
Κατάλληλο για εσωτερικούς χώρους αν και το χρησιμοποιώ και σε εξωτερικούς όχι όμως για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Δεν έχει αισθητήρα κλίσης αλλά έχει το χαρακτηριστικό ότι μπορείς να λαμβάνεις συνεχείς μετρήσεις και να καταγράψεις την μικρότερη.
Για ΠΕΑ, 4014 και παρόμοιες δουλειές είναι μια χαρά.

Κοστίζει *130¤*+ΦΠΑ.

----------

maximos75

----------


## maximos75

Αγαπητέ φίλε Χάρη επειδή τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο είχα πολλά έξοδα κοιτάω να βρω μηχανάκι μέχρι 100 ¤. Η τεχνική μέτρησης και το εύρος σφάλματος φαντάζομαι θα αναφέρονται στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του οργάνου. Έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα αυτό : 

http://www.drivastools.gr/%CE%BF%CF%...BF-p-7263.html

και κάτι πολύ πιο οικονομικό :

http://alexopoulos-electronics.gr/%C...4%CF%81%CE%BF/

----------


## Xάρης

Αν κάνεις κλικ πάνω στον τίτλο που έγραψα στην αρχή της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης θα δεις τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.

Το prexiso x2 θα το βρεις και στα *90¤*.

Το δεύτερο που βρήκες δουλεύει με υπερήχους και όχι laser. Δεν θα το επέλεγα.

----------


## maximos75

Όντως Χάρη το δεύτερο δε μου φαίνεται της προκοπής . Μάλλον σκέφτομαι για το prexiso X2 που είναι και της LEICA. Βέβαια μου προτάθηκε και το ακόλουθο με 3-ετή εγγύηση και σε έκπτωση από την αρχική τιμή στα 120 ¤ τελική :

http://www.drivastools.gr/%CE%BF%CF%...ch-p-6389.html

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό φαίνεται κι αυτό και ιδιαίτερα στιβαρό με IP54!

----------

maximos75

----------

